# Two cuties in OC shelter, owner died ,family dumped



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

***OWNER SURRENDER*** Intake 4/19

Name: UNKNOWN
Pet ID: A1244338
Sex: N
Age: 8 YRS
Color: WHITE
Breed: MALTESE MIX
Kennel: 369
FROM KENNELCARD: Previous owner passed away, Family says Molly has always done well with cats, other dogs and has done well around kids that handle pets gently and loving. Has always been an indoor dog, Housebroken. Family unable to care for pets. 

OC Animal Care
561 The City Drive South
Orange, CA. 92868
714-935-6848








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...205223.1073741846.315830505222&type=1&theater












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...205223.1073741846.315830505222&type=1&theater




***OWNER SURRENDER*** Intake 4/19

Name: MOLLY
Pet ID: A1244339
Sex: S
Age: 6 YRS
Color: WHITE
Breed: MALTIPOO
Kennel: 368

FROM KENNELCARD: Previous owner passed away, Family says Molly has always done well with cats, other dogs and has done well around kids that handle pets gently and loving. Has always been an indoor dog, Housebroken. Family unable to care for pets. 
OC Animal Care
561 The City Drive South
Orange, CA. 92868
714-935-6848

Open Daily - 10:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Wednesday (Extended Hours) - 10:00 AM to 7:00 PM
Closed Holidays
— with Natalie Simmon, Lynne Fowler and Maltipoo Rescue LA.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Sweet Little Ones. I Pray you get a Home Soon.*
*Blessings to you both.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

aww she is cute! Hope someone adopts her


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope she gets adopted soon as well!!! Is it always local or can they be taken to a person that lives in a near by state???


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sad! I'm sure they are terrified!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Lord...Please send a loving family to rescue these babies. And Lord, if it's not too much trouble, please send them soon...Amen


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Lord...Please send a loving family to rescue these babies. And Lord, if it's not too much trouble, please send them soon...Amen


 
Amen, poor little things must be so confused and scared.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Lord...Please send a loving family to rescue these babies. And Lord, if it's not too much trouble, please send them soon...Amen


Lord if it's also possible, please provide for a way for them to stay safely together forever. rayer:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor babies. I understand having a dog is a big responsibility but how can a family do that after their loved one died? I'd roll over in my grave if I found out my family did that to my baby. I wish I was closer!


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor babies. Not only they miss their mommy but now they are in a strange place. I pray they will have a loving home again. So sad.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.C, will get them adopted or contact AMA Rescue, if not. We used to be able to just go in and rescue them but the policies have changed. The dogs have to be available to the public first and if they don't get adopted , then rescue can get them. The only time we can just take them ,is if they have medical issues the shelter cant handle. I doubt they will be adopted together though. Very sad for them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know, Edie. Should give us all pause so that we all make plans for our little ones if anything happens to us. I'm praying that somehow they get adopted together. :wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So very sad, but at least rescue will be able to save them but I so hope they can stay together.


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw those poor babies must be heartbroken, I no mine cry at the door if I leave to go to the shop so can't even imagine how they would cope if anything like this happend! I just pray there is a loving family willing to take both of them together you just couldn't take them away from each other, its just so sad they can't be with a family member or somone they are familiar with, poor babies your in my prayers xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Update ,both adopted don't know if they got adopted together but they're in a new home!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great news and I so hope they were able to stay together.


----------

